# Wie umgehen mit unfertigen Spielen?



## DerSitzRiese (29. November 2008)

Spiele wie Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung oder teilweise auch Need for Speed: Undercover zeigen das immer mehr unfertige und deshalb stark verbuggt oder unoptimierte Spiele auf den Markt kommen.
Wie sollten Euer Meinung nach Spielemagazine (durch extrem schlechte Bewertung abstrafen?) und Käufer (Gar nicht kaufen? Mit dem Kauf warten?) darauf reagieren? 

Ein Beispiel PC: Need for Speed Undercover: Test und Spieletipps bei 4players.de: Alles zum PC-Rennspiel Need for Speed Undercover

und im Gegensatz dazu PC Games - Test: Qualmende Reifen! Need for Speed: Undercover im PC Games-Test


----------



## Katamaranoid (29. November 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Spiele wie Gothic 3: Götterdämmerung oder teilweise auch Need for Speed: Undercover zeigen das immer mehr unfertige und deshalb stark verbuggt oder unoptimierte Spiele auf den Markt kommen.
> Wie sollten Euer Meinung nach Spielemagazine (durch extrem schlechte Bewertung abstrafen?) und Käufer (Gar nicht kaufen? Mit dem Kauf warten?) darauf reagieren?
> 
> Ein Beispiel PC: Need for Speed Undercover: Test und Spieletipps bei 4players.de: Alles zum PC-Rennspiel Need for Speed Undercover
> ...




objektive kritik ohne kaufempfehlung.
objektiv berwerten, sachlich pro und kontra auflisten.
ohne dummes autorengeheule ^^


----------



## Adrenalize (29. November 2008)

Für meine Meinung zu NFS UC siehe http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...ammelthread-nfs-undercover-67.html#post357956

Ich denke schon dass sich ein Testportal die Freiheit nehmen sollte, ihre persönliche Enttäuschung miteinzubringen in den Testbericht. Spiele sind ja auch was Subjektives. Nur weil ein Spiel technisch und storymäßig gut ist, muss es gleich jedem gefallen. Falls ein Hersteller im Vorfeld Erwartungen schürt, und diese nachher nicht erfüllt werden, dann darf sich das imho schon in der note niederschlagen.

Für die Publisher sind gute Reviews ja in erster Linie Werbung. Unf falls manche sich da allzusehr an gleichmäßig gute noten gewöhnt hat, lässt eventuell die Qualität der Spiele nach.
Und z.B. ein Restaurantkritiker der immer mindestens 4/5 Sternen vergibt, ist ja nicht ernstzunehmen, bei Spielen ist das analog. Wenn man von einem Titel wirklich enttäuscht ist, dann sollte man das als Tester nicht beschönigen.


----------



## Micardware (29. November 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> [...]
> Wie sollten Euer Meinung nach Spielemagazine (durch extrem schlechte Bewertung abstrafen?) und Käufer (Gar nicht kaufen? Mit dem Kauf warten?) darauf reagieren? [...]



Meines Erachtens sollte man so plump es klingen mag den Kauf unfertiger Spiele boykottieren. Wenn dann Patches auf dem Markt sind kann man ja beruhigend wieder auf diese angeblichen "supergames" zurückgreifen. Doch dies entschädigt natürlich nicht für die eigentliche Tatsache das Spiele bei der Veröffentlichung komplett spielbar sein müssten..., zu den Zeitschriften: Man müsste einen Kompriss suchen, der das Magazin nicht krampfhaft darauf drängt, Spiele gut darstellen zu wollen, was man auch bei noch so objektiver Sichtweise ja schließlich bezwecken möchte und letztendlich auch ok ist, da oft alles fair zugeht. Der Kompromiss ist meines erachtens folgender: Den Test gar nicht erst abdrucken in den Magazinen, sondern warten bis die "ganz finale" Version des Programms in den Läden zu erwerben ist, und beispielsweise nur in kleinen Kästen daraufhinweisen, das der Test später erfolgt. Dies müsste Ansporn genug sein für die Entwickler sich noch energischer auf Fehlersuche in den eigenen Programmiercodes umzusehen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. November 2008)

Magazine sollten schlechte Wertungen geben (4players machts vor: PC: STALKER Clear Sky: Test und Spieletipps bei 4players.de: Alles zum PC-Action STALKER Clear Sky) und potentielle Käufer den Kauf unterlassen. Aktuelle Spiele wie Fallout 3, Crysis Warhead, Alarmstufe rot 3 uvm hatten zum Release nur unerhebliche, kleine Bugs, was freut und zeigt, dass es auch anders geht.


----------



## boss3D (29. November 2008)

Also ich wünsche mir auch sehr objektive Tests. Das System bei PCGames gefällt mir sehr gut: Der Test ist objektiv/neutral und darunter steht dann die persönliche Meinung eines Redakteurs. 

Eine Durchmischung von Sachgehalt und subjektiver Meinung der Tester, wie z.B. auf 4Palyers will ich auf garkeinen Fall. 

Ein Test soll objektiv informieren, Pros und Cons aufzeigen und unabhängig von den Gefühlen/Meinungen der Redakteure geschrieben werden. Potenzielle Käufer sollen sich selbst ein Bild von dem getesteten Spiel machen können und anhand des Tests selbst entscheiden, wie sie zu dem Spiel stehen bzw. was sie davon halten. 
Redakteure können nicht davon ausgehen, dass jede Menge Leute da draußen mit ihrere Meinung übereinstimmen und deswegen halte ich vorallem den UC-Test auf 4Players für absoluten Schwachsinn. So ein Gehäule seitens des Redakteurs interessiert echt niemanden ...

Das Idealste ist es, wie ich schon schrieb, wenn die Meinung des Redakteurs irgendwo außerhalb des Test steht. 

Die testenden Redakteure sollen bei ihren Wertungen alle Kritikpunkte, aber auch positiven Aspekte einfließen lassen und beides gleichrangig bewerten. Ob ein Spiel unfertig ist, hängt meiner Meinung nach auch immer von dem Empfinden des Spielers ab. Manche Leute meckern schon bei 2 Bugs, dass das Spiel noch ein paar Monate Entwicklungszeit brauchen hätte können, während andere Leute selbst bei 20 Bugs noch optimistisch sind, dass ein kleiner Patch das richten wird. "Unfertigkeit" kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht als Kritikpunkt ansehen, da das auch völlig unterschiedlich definiert werden kann. Alle, durch "Unfertigkeit" auftretenden, Probleme hingegen, sollen die Tetser auf jeden Fall in die Bewertung einfließen lassen.

Ich finde es aber auch wichtig, dass die Bewertung eines Spiel auf dem aktuellen Stand gehalten wird. Wie das aussehen kann, hat PCGames bereits sehr gut bei The Witcher beim Erscheinen der EE gezeigt.  
Auch, wenn sich Entwickler innerhalb eines sehr kurzen Zeitraumes erfolgreich um Verbesserungen eines Spiels kümmern, wie z.B. Deep Silver bei Stalker Clear Sky, hätte das meiner Meinung nach eine Aufwertung des Games verdient. Natürlich verlange ich auch das Gegenteil, wenn ein Games durch Patches nur neue Fehler erhält.

Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall auch, dass Redakteure sich nicht von den Spielentwicklern und Werbekampanien beeinflussen lassen und hart genug bewerten. Leider war das beim Test von Gothic 3 anfänglich nicht der Fall, aber PCGames war immerhin so gerecht, die gegebene Bewertung nach unten zu korrigieren.

Ich persönlich bin jedenfalls der Ansicht, dass PCGames am besten zeigt, wie gute, neutrale und objektive Tests aussehen können.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Katamaranoid (29. November 2008)

ich meinte das so ungefähr wie boss3d,
ich finde es zwar gut, dass ein autor seine meinung miteinbringt.
allerdings sollte sich dieses rumgeheule dann auf ein extra kästchen beziehen, so einen text wie bei 4players will ich nicht lesen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. November 2008)

Findet ihr die 80% für NfS angemessen nach allem was man so liest...? Die Leser geben 60%.
Und Spielspaß kann man nicht objektiv bewerten. Dem einen macht es Spaß, dem anderen wird der Spaß, etwa durch Bugs, verdorben.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. November 2008)

Der Redakteur von 4Players hat Clear Sky aber als einziger ne angemessen schlechte Wertung verpasst. Redakteure anderer Magazine haben grösszügig über die gravierenden technischen Defizite hinweggesehen. Ich habe Clear Sky 2 Tage nach dem Kauf wieder verkauft, da es bei mir ständig abgestürzt ist. Wenn ich mir den Changelog des zweiten Patches angucke, weiss ich auch warum:



> - Fehler behoben, der in Verbindung mit einer sehr hohen Anzahl von Munition in Kisten verschiedener Camps steht, welcher zu einem Absturz des Spieles aufgrund von zu vielen Bezeichnungen führte.
> - Fehler behoben, welcher Savegames beschädigte und unbrauchbar machte, nachdem man im Lade-Bildschirm zwischen zwei verschiedenen Savegames wechselte und damit für zahlreiche und willkürliche Fehler während des Spieles sorgte.
> - Fehler behoben, welcher einen Absturz des Spieles verursachte, sobald man sich im Dialog mit dem 'Freedom'-Anführer in der Nähe der Söldner-Basis befand.
> - Fehler in einer inkorrekten Patrouillen-Route am Militärlager behoben, welcher zu einem Absturz des Spieles führte.
> ...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. November 2008)

Ich finde auch man sollte die Publisher abstrafen, dafür das sie den Entwicklern solchen Termindruck auferlegen. So ist keine richtige Testphase möglich. Und Spielemagazine haben habe als einzige diese Macht, da sie sehr viele potentielle Käufer erreichen. Auf rummeckern in Foren reagieren die Publisher ja anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Zoon (29. November 2008)

PCGH ist doch auch ehrlich wenn die ein defektes Gerät erwischen dann schreiben die im Heft drunter "Aufgrund eines Defektes keine Wertung, bei Nachbesserung Nachtest". 

Und verbuggte Spiele machen nun mal keinen Spass , wenn mal ein oder 2 Bugs auftreten OK könnte man hinnehmen, aber wenn es sich durch das ganze Spiel zieht und evtl. noch dadurch die Story einfach "unspielbar" ist - nein danke.

Wenn man rund 60 € (waren mal 120 DM - ja ich rechne noch zurück, gar nicht mal so verkehrt) für ein Spiel bezahlt, möchte man schon dass es nach der Installation gleich läuft und sich nicht erst durch 23 verschiedene Foren mit 18 Community Patches usw. hangeln muss.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. November 2008)

Zoon schrieb:


> PCGH ist doch auch ehrlich wenn die ein defektes Gerät erwischen dann schreiben die im Heft drunter "Aufgrund eines Defektes keine Wertung, bei Nachbesserung Nachtest".
> 
> Und verbuggte Spiele machen nun mal keinen Spass , wenn mal ein oder 2 Bugs auftreten OK könnte man hinnehmen, aber wenn es sich durch das ganze Spiel zieht und evtl. noch dadurch die Story einfach "unspielbar" ist - nein danke.
> 
> Wenn man rund 60 € (waren mal 120 DM - ja ich rechne noch zurück, gar nicht mal so verkehrt) für ein Spiel bezahlt, möchte man schon dass es nach der Installation gleich läuft und sich nicht erst durch 23 verschiedene Foren mit 18 Community Patches usw. hangeln muss.




Richtig, darum kaufe ich Spiele meist erst später wenn sie für 15€ voll gepatcht in der "Gold-,Game of the Year Version" im Regal stehen. Dann kann ich die meist auch mit meiner Hardware zocken


----------



## Whoosaa (29. November 2008)

Ich schliesse mich Boss3d an: Man braucht sich verändernde Test-Noten. Spielemagazine haben den vermutlich größten Einfluss auf Spieler. Wenn mehrere Magazine das Spiel bei Erscheinen schlecht bewerten, wird man natürlich nicht unbedingt zuschlagen. Wenn dann nach 2 oder 3 Patches eine aktualisierte Wertung herausgegeben wird, ist es doch sehr wahrscheinlich, dass ich mir das Spiel dann kaufe. Die nachträgliche Wertung sollte jedoch die Tatsache, dass das Spiel verspätet erneut getestet wurde, nicht mit in die Emdnote fließen lassen.

Vorteil: Spielehersteller setzen weniger Spiele ab, da
1.) viele Gelegenheitsspieler das Spiel aufgrund der schlechten Wertung doch nicht mehr kaufen wollen
2.) Geschäfte sich zum Release mit weniger Exemplaren eindecken, da die Erwartungen und damit auch die Verkaufserwartungen geringer sind
3.) viele Leute sich das Spiel erst nach dem so- und sovielten Patch kaufen, der dann gesunkene Preis beschert der Spieleschmiede auch weniger Einnahmen.

Nachteile sehe ich dabei keine.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (29. November 2008)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ich schliesse mich Boss3d an: Man braucht sich verändernde Test-Noten. Spielemagazine haben den vermutlich größten Einfluss auf Spieler. Wenn mehrere Magazine das Spiel bei Erscheinen schlecht bewerten, wird man natürlich nicht unbedingt zuschlagen. Wenn dann nach 2 oder 3 Patches eine aktualisierte Wertung herausgegeben wird, ist es doch sehr wahrscheinlich, dass ich mir das Spiel dann kaufe. Die nachträgliche Wertung sollte jedoch die Tatsache, dass das Spiel verspätet erneut getestet wurde, nicht mit in die Emdnote fließen lassen.
> 
> Vorteil: Spielehersteller setzen weniger Spiele ab, da
> 1.) viele Gelegenheitsspieler das Spiel aufgrund der schlechten Wertung doch nicht mehr kaufen wollen
> ...



Das ist zwar nicht Boss3d's Meinung. Aber ich schließe mich hundertprozentig deiner an


----------



## boss3D (29. November 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Findet ihr die 80% für NfS angemessen nach allem was man so liest...? Die Leser geben 60%.


Ich finde die Wertung absolut angemessen. Ich persönlich würde UC zwar mit 85 % bewerten, aber nur, weil ich manche Kritikpunkte von PCGames nicht so hart abstrafen würde ... 


DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Das ist zwar nicht Boss3d's Meinung


Wie kommst du drauf? Ich schrieb, dass ich dafür bin, dass die Bewertung eines Spiel im Laufe der Zeit angepasst wird. Die 3 Punkte von "Whoosaa" sind dann seine Vorstellungen davon, wie sich eine schlechte Bewertung auf den Absatz eines Spiels auswirken kann.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Zoon (29. November 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Richtig, darum kaufe ich Spiele meist erst später wenn sie für 15€ voll gepatcht in der "Gold-,Game of the Year Version" im Regal stehen. Dann kann ich die meist auch mit meiner Hardware zocken



Mach ich mittlerweile auch so, ein Jahr warten und für 10 € in der Pyramide kaufen, bzw. wenn wirklich ne limited Edition sein muss bei Ebay.


----------



## Adrenalize (29. November 2008)

Ich habe mir nochmal ein paar Gedanken zum Thema allgemein gemacht:

Es ist einfach ungerechnet gegenüber wirklich guten Spielen, wo die Entwickler sich Mühe gegeben haben und die Fans vielleicht 6-12 Monate länger warten mussten, wenn irgendwelche halbfertigen, aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen auf den Markt geworfenen Spiele, die beim Käufer reifen und erst noch 4 mal gepatcht werden müssen, fast gleich gut bewertet werden.

Bei einem halbfertigen Staubsauger im Regal der noch nicht richtig saugt, würde auch jeder schimpfen.

Ich meine, jemand zahlt 40-50 EUR und hat als Käufer der ersten Stunde den Ärger, während dann 6 Monate später jemand dasselbe Spiel gepatcht zum halben Preis erwerben kann, wenn alles läuft?
Negative Testbewertungen sagen ja nicht anders als "Das spiel hat die Redaktion nicht überzeugt aus folgenden Gründen..."
Wenn diese Gründe Bugs, Ruckler usw. sind die durch Patches behoben werden können, ist die negative Bewertung eine vorläufige Kaufwarnung. Gib nicht soviel Geld aus, warte lieber.
Dann gibt es noch Spiele, die technisch ok sind aber einfach langweilig, monoton usw.
Assassins Creed z.B. wurde auch schlechter als erwartet bewertet, das kam fertig daher, war aber halt irgendwie immer dasselbe, was dann in allen Reviews mehr oder weniger kritisiert wurde.

Da spielt halt einfach der Kaufzeitpunkt eine Rolle, ist wie bei Grafikkarten. Wenn ich 300 EUR für so ein Gerät hinblättere, weil ich meine Leistung gleich und nicht erst in 6-9 Monaten, wenn der Hersteller endlich den Treiber optimiert hat, die Karte dann aber nur noch 200 kostet.
Es darf nicht sein, dass die treusten Käufer einer Marke die Dummen sind, und das prangern Tests an.

Über Nachtests kann man reden, aber optimalerweise reift ein Produkt beim Hersteller und gelangt dann erst in den Verkauf, nicht andersrum. Auch wenn manche software- und Hardwarehersteller meinen, für sie würden fundamentale Regeln der Marktwirtschaft nicht gelten.

Deshalb sind Tests wichtig, und man sollte auch immer mehr als einen lesen. Tester sind nur Menschen, und sie bewerten menschlich, also nicht alle identisch. Ein Testbericht ist nicht automatisch wertlos, nur weil er nicht das sagt, was alle sagen.


----------



## Captain Future (30. November 2008)

Spielinhalt testen und bewerten, dann, nachdem üblichen 0-day-Patch einen Monat später nochmal die technic hinzu und Gesamtnote machen. =


----------



## DerSitzRiese (30. November 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Eine Durchmischung von Sachgehalt und subjektiver Meinung der Tester, wie z.B. auf 4Palyers will ich auf garkeinen Fall.
> 
> Ein Test soll objektiv informieren, Pros und Cons aufzeigen und unabhängig von den Gefühlen/Meinungen der Redakteure geschrieben werden. Potenzielle Käufer sollen sich selbst ein Bild von dem getesteten Spiel machen können und anhand des Tests selbst entscheiden, wie sie zu dem Spiel stehen bzw. was sie davon halten.



Wie soll das gehen? Wenn ein Spiel durch Bugs unspielbar ist kann der Tester darüber nicht hinwegsehen und sagen "naja, ich finde 20FPS fürn Rennspiel zwar blöd, aber die Leser da draußen vielleicht nicht". Klar gehört zum Testen die Meinung der Prüfer. Genau das wollen wir lesen. Grafik, Spielspaß und co. kann man nicht objektiv bewerten. Darum gibt es ja auch für die verschiedenen Genres verschiedene Tester. Klar muss man sich an vorher vereinbarte Regeln halten. Aber diese spiegeln die Meinung der Redaktion wieder. Unspielbar? Durchgefallen! Fertig! Ich finde den Mut von 4Players bewundernswert. Und wenn ich den Test lese und sehe das das Ergebnis "nur" durch Bugs usw verursacht wurde, mich das Speil aber trotzdem interessiert. Dann warte ich halt und hols mir wenn genügend Patches vorhanden sind und der Preis gefallen ist. Ein Nachtest kann hier natürlich auch hilfreich sein. Aber so wie das zur Zeit bei machen Publishern/Entwicklern läuft kann es nicht weiter gehen.




Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich habe mir nochmal ein paar Gedanken zum Thema allgemein gemacht:
> 
> Es ist einfach ungerechnet gegenüber wirklich guten Spielen, wo die Entwickler sich Mühe gegeben haben und die Fans vielleicht 6-12 Monate länger warten mussten, wenn irgendwelche halbfertigen, aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen auf den Markt geworfenen Spiele, die beim Käufer reifen und erst noch 4 mal gepatcht werden müssen, fast gleich gut bewertet werden.
> 
> ...



Genau! Der Vergleich mit anderen Produkten zeigt ganz klar wie krank das alles ist. Warum lassen wir uns das gefallen. Wir sollten sowas viel härter bestrafen. Stellt euch mal nen Kühlschrank vor, der erst nach 2 Monaten seine 6°C/-18°C schafft . Das grenzt teilweise an Betrug.

@Captian Future: um das Ärgernis 0-Day Patch geht es hier ja, das sollte nicht hingenommen werden. Die Testmethoden sollten sich nicht daran orientieren.


----------



## XFX_GTX280_XT (30. November 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ich finde auch man sollte die Publisher abstrafen, dafür das sie den Entwicklern solchen Termindruck auferlegen. So ist keine richtige Testphase möglich. Und Spielemagazine haben habe als einzige diese Macht, da sie sehr viele potentielle Käufer erreichen. Auf rummeckern in Foren reagieren die Publisher ja anscheinend nicht.



110% zustimm

wenn man auch sieht, wie viel Geld z.T. ins Marketing gesteckt wird, wäre der eine oder andere US-$ oder € defintiv besser in die Entwicklung und ins Feintuning geflossen.

Das es auch Branchenriesen wie EA deutlich besser können, zeigt doch stellvertretend Dead Space, ohne großes Tam-Tam ein fehlerfreies und begeisterndes Spiel auf den Markt gebracht.

Aber groß abstrafen werden wir die Kameraden eh nicht können, der Focus liegt doch mehr und mehr auf den Konsolen, dort wird das große Geld verdient und der PC-User darf sich mit lieblosen Portierungen herumschlagen.


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (30. November 2008)

ja,ja die letzte zeit hat echt viel bockmist hervorgebracht.
ich kaufe "patchwork-spiele" nur wenn es meine absoluten lieblingstitel sind.
bei ArmA war das der fall. mit dem erscheinen von 1.14 final war meine performance insgesamt um 1350% höher, als wie ich am erstverkaufstag die scheibe eingelegt hatte(6->81fps avg).
bei stalker 1 habe ich gottseidank ein jahr gewartet und somit meine nerven vor dem zusammenbruch gerettet.
portierungen kaufe ich bloß wenn mich ein anspielen bei freunden von der guten umsetzung überzeugt.
außer natürlich bei oblivion das hatte ich ziemlich sofort und habe mich dann von patch zu patch zu mod gekämpft.
ArmA 2 wird auch sofort gekauft auch wenn es wieder mit 6fps rumzuckelt.
bei stalker clear sky warte ich ein jahr, gothic sieht mich nie wieder und das nächste TES ist pflicht.
und EA kommt mir nur als budget titel ins laufwerk, da spiel ich ja noch liebe r spiele von ascaron .


mfg


----------



## DerSitzRiese (30. November 2008)

Der 4Players Kommentar: JoWooDs offener Brief - eine Farce!

Unglaublich


----------



## xXxatrush1987 (30. November 2008)

die bringens aufm punkt, aber auch bei anderen spielen müssen die tester mehr sorgfalt walten lassen.
wenn pcgh crysis wh ne gute wertung gibt ist das in ordnung, da die technik ihresgleichen sucht.
aber der rest der sich eher mit spielspass befasst hat den simplen schlauchshooter mit nicht vorhandener story und abwechslung total überbewertet.
und gothic3 ist halt das verbugteste spiel ever. auch war die story ein bischen platt,aber egal.

was die publisher,aus welchen gründen auch immer, abliefern ist müll.
teilweise so mainstream das selbst genre liebhabern die lustvergeht.

mfg


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Dezember 2008)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Wie sollten Euer Meinung nach Spielemagazine (durch extrem schlechte Bewertung abstrafen?) und Käufer (Gar nicht kaufen? Mit dem Kauf warten?) darauf reagieren?



Spielemagazine:
So lange Bugs den Spielspaß spürbar (und auf der Mehrheit der Systeme) einschränken, sollte es eine max. 0,5 Seiten lange Kurzmitteilung geben, in der die heftigsten Bugs und -sofern überhaupt möglich- eine ungefähre Wertung für das Spiel, hätte es keine Bugs genannt (aber nicht vergeben) werden.
Eigentliche Tests und finale Wertung gibt es erst, wenn das Spiel problemlos läuft - auch wenn das 6 Monate und länger dauern sollte.

(sooo viel dürfte das aber vermutlich auch nicht bringen, gibt mehr als genug Erst-Tags-Käufer und solange "Top"titel 30-40 Seiten Preview erhalten, ist auch ein fehlender Test verschmerzbar...  )


Käufer:
Müssen sie selbst wissen. Trotz der miserablen Qualität der meisten heutigen Titel ist meine Spieleaktivität eher freizeitlimitiert. Wenn Alarmstufe Rot 3 nichts taugt - macht nichts. Spiel ich halt erstmal Starcraft durch...
Sieht man von der Orange-Box ab, war meine letzte Neuanschaffung Civilization 3... 
Wenn ein Publisher 50€ von mir sehen will, sind bugfrei und DRM-frei schlichtweg die Mindestanforderungen, unter denen ich mir n Spiel gar nicht erst angucke. (Fallout 3 ist seit langem der erste Titel, bei dem ich über einen Kauf nachdenke - aber im Moment hab ich die Zeit echt nicht und Securom kann auch ruhig noch n paar Monate im Regal verstauben)


----------



## riedochs (3. Dezember 2008)

Aus Stalker Clear Sky habe ich für mich folgendes gezogen:

Sollte jemals ein 3. Teil kommen kann der erstmal reifen bevor ich den kaufe. Insgesamt bin ich auch etwas vorsichtiger geworden.

Man sollte die Spiele ruhig zurückgeben und somit dem Publisher schön die Bilanz verhageln, erst dann merken die es wirklich was für ein Mist das ist.


----------

